# Any non-'djent' 8-stringers?



## Dehumanize (Jul 24, 2010)

I can't get into these 'djent' bands like After the Burial and Periphery, although Meshuggah is decent, but 8-string guitars look great and it seems that something could be done with them that would interest me. I'm into death metal along the lines of Suffocation and Nile, but I'm not necessarily looking for players in that style playing 8-strings, but just anything that isn't 'chuggy' music.

Suggest some bands, post some YouTubes, whatever. I want to see what could be done on an 8-string, besides breakdowns.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jul 24, 2010)

Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jul 24, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza.


 
Stole my answer.


----------



## Lilarcor (Jul 24, 2010)

Ihsahn's latest solo album "After"


----------



## Guamskyy (Jul 24, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> Stole my answer.



Sorry. I knew I had to say it or you would've stolen my answer.


----------



## rew (Jul 24, 2010)

Animals as Leaders


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jul 24, 2010)

Everyone stole all my answers........

Luke Jaeger (Hunab Ku, Acrophase, Sleep Terror) uses 8's as well. Chris Letchford from Scale the Summit uses 8's but with an extra high string.





As far as what can be done on an eight string, the same as can be done on any guitar, it's just whatever you come up with. I'm getting my first 8 (Intrepid 828) next week and can't wait to see what cool stuff can be done on it 

Some vids of very original 8 string playing come to mind:


----------



## omgmjgg (Jul 24, 2010)

the new Ion dissonance


----------



## Dehumanize (Jul 24, 2010)

Anything that is metal, but not based around breakdowns? That's really not my cup of tea. Ihsahn's solo work could be interesting. I've never listened any of it, but used to be into Emperor, Peccatum, and Zyklon B. I'll find some of that.

Those original 8-string videos are cool though.


----------



## Rick (Jul 24, 2010)

Dino uses 8s pretty well that isn't considered "djent."


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 24, 2010)

I always thought people considered Tosin and Chimp spanner Djenty?


----------



## paintkilz (Jul 24, 2010)

^ +1


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 24, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I always thought people considered Tosin and Chimp spanner Djenty?


 
Yeah they're djent fusion imo. 

Terrorhorse and Deftones use 8 strings in a non-djent way.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jul 24, 2010)

New Acacia Strain album uses 8 strings.

Whitechapel's new album used 8's for layering purposes.
That's all I can think of that hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 24, 2010)

Djent Fusion. Holy fuck i don't know why but that got me laughing really hard.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 24, 2010)

Rick said:


> Dino uses 8s pretty well that isn't considered "djent."


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## The Somberlain (Jul 24, 2010)

Portal


----------



## matty2fatty (Jul 24, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Djent Fusion. Holy fuck i don't know why but that got me laughing really hard.



I considered deleting my account for .5 seconds. 

For excellent projects here on the board check out Friend For a Foe, and Drewsif Stalin's tech-death project may use 8's (not sure on that one though). 

To be fair though, for the most part playing music with an 8 string isn't going to change how it sounds. If you like death metal, it'll still be death metal with an 8. By the same token you could definitely play djent (ugh) with a 6 string. 

Oh, and I really can't believe no one has mentioned the Deftones. Half of the board seems to own one of Steph's signature guitars.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 24, 2010)

The lack of Portal in here is a dissapointment.


----------



## Crucified (Jul 24, 2010)

Archspire *New Blog Up!!!* on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Compound Terror on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## tbar (Jul 24, 2010)

THAT BOY AINT RIGHT

Spawned out of the dead end city know as Hamilton, Ontario, Canada. That boy aint right is a definate breath of fresh air in the lungs of the local metal scene. A scene that is over populated with bands that have talent but no vision. TBAR's focous is not to mirror the sounds of their idols, but to take the music past where it was found and create something new. Innovate, not recreate. Featuring shredding 8 string guitars, thunderous 6 string fretless bass, vocals from a madman and precision drumming, TBAR is ready to fill venues and drop jaws. 


*www.myspace.com/tbarmetal*
*www.reverbnation.com/thatboyaintright*​*[email protected]*





​


----------



## matty2fatty (Jul 24, 2010)

^ (one extra, got ninja'd) killer stuff. Compound Terror is you, right? I remember listening to it a while back, I love how raw it is


----------



## technomancer (Jul 24, 2010)

tbar said:


> THAT BOY AINT RIGHT....



1) you spelled definite wrong
2) don't post third-person marketing blurbs about yourself, it's just lame...

Your material does sound decent though


----------



## Knossos (Jul 24, 2010)

KIRIATH - LAVERYS 23rd JULY on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

These guys from my town, super technical death metal on 8s, apparently they're doing a full length next month


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jul 24, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> Stole my answer.



Although they (TDTDE) still do those annoying dissonant melodic breaks of 2-second length which seem to be a la mode in extreme metal.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 24, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Although they (TDTDE) still do those annoying dissonant melodic breaks of 2-second length which seem to be a la mode in extreme metal.


 
I love those, but to each his own

Also PORTAL, motherfucker


----------



## Trespass (Jul 24, 2010)

Not metal by any means, but I have no problems championing this guys music in any 8 string djent alternative thread:









tbar said:


> THAT BOY AINT RIGHT ADVERTISEMENT



Are you serious? I mean, they're good, but your in the band/affiliated with the band, aren't you?


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 24, 2010)

This guy plays a bit of everything:


One of the guitarists from The Special Purpose uses a fanned fret eight-string. They're a jazz/fusion band.


----------



## tbar (Jul 24, 2010)

melodic metal on 8 strings


----------



## tbar (Jul 24, 2010)

blackmetal influenced on 8 strings.


----------



## tbar (Jul 24, 2010)

Dehumanize said:


> I can't get into these 'djent' bands like After the Burial and Periphery, although Meshuggah is decent, but 8-string guitars look great and it seems that something could be done with them that would interest me. I'm into death metal along the lines of Suffocation and Nile, but I'm not necessarily looking for players in that style playing 8-strings, but just anything that isn't 'chuggy' music.
> 
> Suggest some bands, post some YouTubes, whatever. I want to see what could be done on an 8-string, besides breakdowns.


 

im not advertizing my band, he asked to suggest some bands so he can see what can be done on an 8 string, and this is what i have to offer. what I do on my 8 string.


----------



## tbar (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## S-O (Jul 25, 2010)

Jesus Christ, TBAR, spam somewhere else, 4 posts in a row is unnecessary. One post was tolerable, albeit lame with the whole bio thing, a straight up, check out my band: (link) would have been fine.

Back on topic, a lot of awesome has been mentioned, but I think 8 strings are still catching on, even though they have been around a while.


----------



## Dehumanize (Jul 25, 2010)

I can't really get into any of the metal bands suggested. Portal I've never been able to take seriously, hahaha.


----------



## jats (Jul 25, 2010)

speaking of danza..


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 25, 2010)

I fucking love Danza


----------



## Demeyes (Jul 25, 2010)

PUTREFY- New Demo Track Up!!! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads They are a death metal band using 8's from Ireland. Seriously low and guttural stuff.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 25, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Djent Fusion. Holy fuck i don't know why but that got me laughing really hard.



Gotta join you there.


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Jul 25, 2010)

aw man, i was all pumped to mention josh martin, but i got beat to it! but seriously, that guy has an incredible talent for using 8-string guitars in a col, nontraditional way. listen to the brock scott quartet and little tybee, they both feature his guitar playing, theyre like the same band give or take a few members, and both have a really innovative indie/bluegrass/folk sound.

also, fleshwrought, the new band featuring navene koperweis of animosity and AAL and jonny davy of JFAC is pretty cool, not too djenty. Solid metal.


----------



## whisper (Jul 26, 2010)

YouTube - 2 Titles for this


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 27, 2010)

I play in a death/doom metal band and just got an 8-string a few weeks ago and am using it with that band.


----------



## blr5109 (Jul 27, 2010)

+1 to new ion dissonance


----------



## gunho (Jul 28, 2010)

rew said:


> Animals as Leaders



Absolute incredible band. Love 'em!


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 28, 2010)

blr5109 said:


> +1 to new ion dissonance


 
I can't wait to hear what they do with that low Eb on there, the Ab on previous albums was already as massive as the goddamn moon.


----------



## Gitte (Jul 29, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> New Acacia Strain album uses 8 strings.



freaking love the new album!!!


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 29, 2010)

steffs 8string work on diamond eyes is very cool.


----------



## EvolDerek (Aug 2, 2010)

Crucified said:


> Archspire *New Blog Up!!!* on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> Compound Terror on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



I was just trying to remeber your bands name.

The Compound Terror EP that was free is amazing. if your looking for death metal, and some killer noise these guys will do it for you.


----------



## Mexi (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd say Ion Dissonance and DANZA stand out in non-djenty 8string metal


----------



## Poncho (Aug 9, 2010)

I had to go look up what 'djent' was. Lol. Back in the day we called it 'chugging'. Har.


----------



## Philligan (Aug 10, 2010)

jats said:


> speaking of danza..




Four plain strings? How light ARE those bastards?


----------



## chucknorrishred (Aug 10, 2010)

Necrophagist777 said:


>




this fucn dudes "DA SHIT"


----------



## Dopey Trout (Aug 11, 2010)

Lilarcor said:


> Ihsahn's latest solo album "After"



Very much this.


----------



## ragweed (Aug 21, 2010)

How hasn't anyone posted this yet?


----------



## Kavnar (Aug 21, 2010)

ragweed said:


> How hasn't anyone posted this yet?




To me they seem pretty 'djenty'. I'm not saying it's a bad thing but this thread specifically asks for 'non-djent'.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 21, 2010)

Kavnar said:


> To me they seem pretty 'djenty'. I'm not saying it's a bad thing but this thread specifically asks for 'non-djent'.


 
They are not djenty ha ha. He chugs on the F# a bit, but how else do you use it? You can't play chords on that shit, if you wanna play a distorted riff on there its going to be chuggy. We're splitting hairs here, but DH is a metalcore band (At least the first album is).


----------



## Kavnar (Aug 21, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> They are not djenty ha ha. He chugs on the F# a bit, but how else do you use it? You can't play chords on that shit, if you wanna play a distorted riff on there its going to be chuggy. We're splitting hairs here, but DH is a metalcore band (At least the first album is).



Yes their first album is definitely metalcore and I understand that they don't strictly 'djent', but their new stuff (to me at least ) sounds like it has a lot of elements that are common in 'djent' (god I hate that word ). Anyway, I shouldn't have involved myself haha, my bad!


----------



## shredfreak (Aug 21, 2010)

SATYRUS NEW SONG for DM.BE Sampler vol8 Online !!! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Satyrus is probably the first 8 string band i've seen live that didn't go the djenty meshugga route .

Though i do think they're pretty much the only 8 string band in belgium come to think of it 

Think the genre could be classified as Death/Black or something.


----------



## btsdaniel (Aug 22, 2010)

I use the low F in my band for Chords only, i don't chug on it at all. Works really well for making things sound 'big'.

You get massive sustain from it.





vampiregenocide said:


> They are not djenty ha ha. He chugs on the F# a bit, but how else do you use it? You can't play chords on that shit, if you wanna play a distorted riff on there its going to be chuggy. We're splitting hairs here, but DH is a metalcore band (At least the first album is).


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 22, 2010)

That Hunab Ku video was awesome.

Alexander Vynograd's been playing an eight-string classical tuned AEADGCEA for a long while now. And yes, he really is fretting notes with his chin here...



Paul Gailbraith's been playing an eight-string classical for ages as well, but he tunes AEADGBEA.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2010)

Kavnar said:


> Yes their first album is definitely metalcore and I understand that they don't strictly 'djent', but their new stuff (to me at least ) sounds like it has a lot of elements that are common in 'djent' (god I hate that word ). Anyway, I shouldn't have involved myself haha, my bad!


 
Ha ha no its cool man! I mean if he did that stuff all the time I'd be more tempted to agree with you, but his overall style with DH it too death metal to be djenty.



btsdaniel said:


> I use the low F in my band for Chords only, i don't chug on it at all. Works really well for making things sound 'big'.
> 
> You get massive sustain from it.


 
Ah fair dooze, I'd like to hear some of your stuff, I've not heard anyone get a good sound out of distorted chords on an 8 string. Even Meshuggah do it and it sounds muddy, and they're tight as fuck.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Aug 22, 2010)

There's a guy on here I was following for a while who writes positively sick clean instrumental music on a Schecter C-8 Blackjack ATX:

YouTube - 8 String Guitar Tapping - Delay - Original Song - Matthew McGhee

YouTube - 8 String Guitar Tapping - Inception - Original Song - Matthew McGhee

I stopped following it cause school and work really caught up with me, but I'm gonna dive back in because I really love the feel of his compositions. His channel is YouTube - StupidHatMatt's Channel\

edit: The one time embeds aren't working for me :/


----------



## Philligan (Aug 22, 2010)

ragweed said:


> How hasn't anyone posted this yet?




White 2228


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 22, 2010)

rew said:


> Animals as Leaders



Yeah, I actully agree with this one. I wouldn't call this album that djenty even though Bulb co-produced and co-wrote it. There is some really nice clean stuff and some jazzy fusion stuff on this album. My fav record at the moment.


----------



## btsdaniel (Aug 22, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Ha ha no its cool man! I mean if he did that stuff all the time I'd be more tempted to agree with you, but his overall style with DH it too death metal to be cjenty.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah fair dooze, I'd like to hear some of your stuff, I've not heard anyone get a good sound out of distorted chords on an 8 string. Even Meshuggah do it and it sounds muddy, and they're tight as fuck.



check this out from 3:30 onwards


We're a weird post rock/hardcore type thing so no djent what so ever!

All on the low F.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2010)

btsdaniel said:


> check this out from 3:30 onwards
> 
> 
> We're a weird post rock/hardcore type thing so no djent what so ever!
> ...




I would never have guessed that was a low F, sounds great! I've heard of you guys before but never knew you used 8 strings. And you're from Essex too, where abouts?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Aug 22, 2010)

every time i consider switching back to a 7-string, I come to this thread and I want to keep my 8! 



> DANZA VIDEO!!



I wish I could play with that level of tight precision and agility. I guess I'll get there.


----------



## btsdaniel (Aug 22, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I would never have guessed that was a low F, sounds great! I've heard of you guys before but never knew you used 8 strings. And you're from Essex too, where abouts?



We're from sunny Southend!

yeah man, It sounds nice and clear. The album actually wasn't as 'dirty' as i wanted, guitars sound a little thin in places but thats down to the way its been mixed.

I've never had a problem getting a great chord tone out of tuning to F, i've recorded all the BTS stuff like that, and its almost 100% chords.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2010)

btsdaniel said:


> We're from sunny Southend!
> 
> yeah man, It sounds nice and clear. The album actually wasn't as 'dirty' as i wanted, guitars sound a little thin in places but thats down to the way its been mixed.
> 
> I've never had a problem getting a great chord tone out of tuning to F, i've recorded all the BTS stuff like that, and its almost 100% chords.


 
Ah cool  Yeah I find they work fine for clean stuff, but distorted chords tend to sound too loose. Maybe I need to experiment more when I get an 8 string.

Have you ever toured/gigged with a band called Vidina?


----------



## btsdaniel (Aug 22, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Ah cool  Yeah I find they work fine for clean stuff, but distorted chords tend to sound too loose. Maybe I need to experiment more when I get an 8 string.
> 
> Have you ever toured/gigged with a band called Vidina?



I've heard the name... death kinda stuff yeah?

Never played with them though, no.

That song was actually recorded with a Peavey JSX and a 7 string rather than an 8. Was actually an ltd sc207 ha! So its not even got great gear on it.

I've upgraded a fair bit since then.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2010)

btsdaniel said:


> I've heard the name... death kinda stuff yeah?
> 
> Never played with them though, no.
> 
> ...


 
Sorta deathcore yeah, turning more djenty with new stuff though I believe. I'm friends with the guitarist Tim. He posts here sometimes. I thought you guys had toured with them.

Interesting stuff man, shall add you guys on bookface.


----------



## Philligan (Aug 22, 2010)

When I can finally afford another 8, I wanna try and learn this.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 22, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> I love those, but to each his own
> 
> Also PORTAL, motherfucker




I don't know what it is about this band, but every time I see someone suggesting them, I find myself listening and liking them more and more. They're so...peculiar.


----------



## Aaron (Aug 22, 2010)

DANZA! DANZA! DANZA!


----------



## Philligan (Aug 23, 2010)

Aaron said:


> DANZA! DANZA! DANZA!




Is that an RGA8 he's playing? If so, does that mean he's back with Ibanez? That's awesome if he is, but I'm a little bummed. I thought it was pretty sick that he was playing Agile before, it's good to see a quieter company getting some publicity.


----------



## AxeGuru (Aug 23, 2010)

Woah, has "Djent" become a genre now? 
The last I knew it was a term used for that quack tone natrually produced on a Gb string or lower. 

Maybe I'm right in saying that a "Djent 8 stringer" is someone who accents that tone more in their playing by focusing on hammer ons and pull offs on the low string to an odd timed groove but with a few scales here and there?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 23, 2010)

AxeGuru said:


> Woah, has "Djent" become a genre now?
> The last I knew it was a term used for that quack tone natrually produced on a Gb string or lower.
> 
> Maybe I'm right in saying that a "Djent 8 stringer" is someone who accents that tone more in their playing by focusing on hammer ons and pull offs on the low string to an odd timed groove but with a few scales here and there?


 
First but you are correct, second you aren't I don't think. I don't use djent anymore though, I refer to stuff as chuggy.


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 23, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah they're djent fusion imo.
> 
> Terrorhorse and Deftones use 8 strings in a non-djent way.



TY, I just bought Terrorhorse's new album "Unrequited and Unscathed"

I'm impressed


----------



## Kavnar (Aug 24, 2010)

Philligan said:


> Is that an RGA8 he's playing? If so, does that mean he's back with Ibanez? That's awesome if he is, but I'm a little bummed. I thought it was pretty sick that he was playing Agile before, it's good to see a quieter company getting some publicity.



Yeah he's back on Ibanez as far I know. Says so on their myspace anyway.


----------



## The Honorable (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow there's an 8 string band in my hometown and I didn't even know it. Sweet


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 24, 2010)

A lot of ppl mention Charlie Hunter but is what he plays *really* the same? That thing seems like a world of difference from what ppl typically think of when you say 8 string guitar. Although I guess by the most basic definition it *does* fit...


----------



## Kavnar (Aug 24, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> A lot of ppl mention Charlie Hunter but is what he plays *really* the same? That thing seems like a world of difference from what ppl typically think of when you say 8 string guitar. Although I guess by the most basic definition it *does* fit...



I sort of agree with you, but it seems only fair to put him up so that the OP can decide whether he likes him or not. (I realise I contradicted my self with an earlier post).


----------

